# "Treespeaker" by Katie W Stewart FREE Dec 4-8



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've looked around and I THINK this is the right place to post this. I'm sorry if I've got it wrong.

After much soul searching, I have finally plucked up the courage to publish my adult fantasy "Treespeaker" to Kindle. Hopefully I'll get it onto Smashwords too, sooner or later, but I'm feeling brain-dead just from figuring out Kindle! 

Here's the blurb:

For the first time in his life, Jakan the Treespeaker is totally alone. Only weeks after the arrival of a stranger in his village, he has lost someone he loves, his home and the respect of the other villagers, and been sent on a journey which could well mean his own death, far outside the protection of the forest. His Treespeaking skills are gone. All he has left is his faith and his determination to save his people. But will that be enough to get him through, in a land so different from his own in every way? Will the thread of life that keeps him tied to the forest and alive, last long enough to bring him home?

This is not a book about good versus evil. It is a book about belonging, balance and belief. It's an adult fantasy, but suitable for anyone 12+


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Skate, 

This looks like an interesting novel. I certainly like the cover. I will check it out later.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, David!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kate--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. * You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

I've downloaded it and I really liked the opening so far. 
Good job!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Skate! Your cover is really beautiful and the book sounds interesting. Congrats on publishing!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Good to see a fellow CC'er here, Katie! Promotion looks great.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Chrystalla and Tiph!

I just got my first review -

From tiny acorns....., April 23, 2011 By cladonald (Scotland)

A lovely Easter present for me!

[I removed the review itself and left a permalink in its place, as we request that Amazon reviews not be quoted here in full or in part.--Betsy]


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, Betsy!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Kate, 

I've finished Treespeaker just now and I am really happy I picked it up. 

This story is so different from the normal sword & sorcery fantasy, and even from the fantasy novels I have read that take a less traditional approach. I really liked the subtle way of Arrakeshi magic, and the timid, non-heroic actions of Jakan. Quite fascinating and refreshing. 

Are you planning a sequel? 

I will write a review for Amazon today or tomorrow. 

Regards,
David


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, David! I very much look forward to your review. Yes, I'm working on a sequel at the moment. No promises as to when it will be finished, but hopefully this year.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Keep me posted. I'd really want to read it. 

Amazon review submitted.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, David, it's a fantastic review! I can't thank you enough.

Kate


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thrilled to get another five star review this week. A great way to start the month! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AQNQL0DO5SML5/ref=cm_cr_dp_pdp


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

This is an excerpt from Treespeaker  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Treespeaker-ebook/dp/B004XDBOJG[/url]

Jakan stepped up to Grifad's stuck-out chest. He looked down on the man and growled, "This isn't Council business. It's a private matter I wish to discuss. Now, if you would be so kind as to step out for a moment, I won't disturb you for long."

He could see the pulse beating in Grifad's neck as the Elder backed away, shooing his wife outside. As the door shut behind them, Beldror rose to his feet, looking amused by the whole scene._ Keep me calm, Arrakesh_, Jakan prayed as his hands shook.

"Beldror, as a guest in this village you're bound by the same laws as the people of Arrakesh. In encouraging those boys to go against the edicts of the SpringSpeak, you have broken those laws. Therefore, I insist that you leave, at once."

Beldror moved a step closer and folded his arms. "Strong words, Treespeaker." There was more than a hint of sarcasm in his voice. "You told Grifad that this wasn't a Council matter, but I believe it is they who decide who may and may not be here. It would, of course, have to be a majority decision, there being no Chief Elder at the moment."

"It's Arrakesh who decides. He's decided."

Again Beldror took another step closer. Though Jakan was quite tall for an Arrakeshi, Beldror was of typical Carlikan stature and stood a good head and shoulders taller than him. He glowered down at Jakan with undisguised loathing.

"I am here, Treespeaker. Your beloved Arrakesh let me in. If he wants me to leave, then he - or you - must make me."

Jakan looked Beldror in the eye, clenching his jaw against the clawing pain in his head and clinging to the soothing voice of Arrakesh. "I don't know how you got through the Veil, or what power you have over my people. I don't know what you expect to achieve by taking over their minds. But I do know this: while I have breath in my body, I'll do everything in my power to stop you."

Beldror threw back his head and laughed. "Brave little Treespeaker! I would never have thought you had it in you." Then the smile vanished and he put his face close to Jakan's. "You may have been strong enough to fight me so far, but I will have your mind for my own one day, or you will indeed be without breath."

He strode to the door and flung it open. Grifad almost fell into the room. Beldror regarded him with disdain before glaring at Jakan.

"Goodnight, Treespeaker, I'm sure we'll speak again very soon."

Jakan left, thankful that the pain in his head was subsiding and wishing once again that he could seek Kattan's advice.

If you'd like to read more, the first chapter is on my blog - [URL=http://treespeaker.blogspot.com/2011/04/preview.html]http://treespeaker.blogspot.com/2011/04/preview.html
[/url]


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

Waves to Kate!! Well you know I've read it and bought it!! And read some of the sequel though I wonder how much you've changed!! Well done on the reviews!!!!!!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

barbara elsborg said:


> And read some of the sequel though I wonder how much you've changed!!


 *Perks up* Sequel? Where? When? 
I really enjoyed Treespeaker, and I'd love to read a sequel.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Barbara and David,

Yes, the sequel - tentatively entitled 'Forest Child' - is on its way, rather slowly. I've changed the middle, Barbara, but most of the beginning will be the same as you've read. I just need to finish it! Hopefully by the end of the year, maybe earlier if I can really knuckle down. Knowing people are looking for it will spur me on! 

Skate


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

If only that worked with me!! I think I need someone wielding a whip!!


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats, Skate. If Barbara recommends this, I know I'll love it. I left my...hey, I dont need my kindle, I need to go to amazon and click buy, then it'll be waiting to download. I'm half way through Cartier's Ring by another CC member, but if I get yours now I wont forget. I'm learning how to use this place, so pardon my screwups if this doesnt post right.


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

wow. I just had to click on your book cover, and I was right there to buy! And, 99 cents? Geez. I know I'm seriously slow. Too much going on, but I'll eventually slap up a review. I'm doing alot more reading of e-books at night now, the kindle is awesome.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

barbara elsborg said:


> If only that worked with me!! I think I need someone wielding a whip!!


 So, you are working on a SM novel now? 

Just write the sequel, Kate. Please?


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm trying, David, I promise. I just keep getting distracted.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

For those who've read Treespeaker and are wondering about the sequel, here's an extract from the first chapter. At the moment the novel is titled 'Forest Child', but I'm thinking of renaming it 'Song of the Jikhoshi'. Which do you like better?



“It’s true, Truffle-boy. You came out of the ground. Your father dug you up. Just like a fungus.”

Zanarr clenched his fists and glared at the boy who taunted him. Lishak sneered back. Nearby, another smaller, fair-haired boy sniggered. As Zannar’s angry gaze fell on him, the boy paled and stared straight-faced at the ground, stirring the leaves of the forest floor with his toe.

Taking advantage of Zanarr’s inattention, Lishak leapt forward, his arms outstretched, his hands thumping. Though he was shorter, his momentum slammed the taller boy to the ground. Zanarr grunted as his back hit the root of a tree. The pain further added to his anger.

Lishak’s fists pounded on Zanarr’s chest. “Go back into the dirt Truffle-boy. We don’t want you around here.”

The words hit harder than the fists. Why did he keep talking about truffles? Babies came from a woman’s mounding stomach, just as Greta’s would in the next few weeks. Everyone knew that. So why must this little rat keep insisting that he’d been dug up?

“Only stupid people would believe something like that.” Zanarr heaved the flailing boy from him and pushed him to the side, then rolled over to pin him down.

Lishak’s blue eyes narrowed and his words spat from his mouth. “You’re not like us, Truffle-boy. You’re not like anyone.”

With a grunt of disgust, Zanarr clambered to his feet. From the corner of his eye, he could see the rat’s friend sidling out of reach. He made no move to stop him. He was harmless, a mindless follower. His heart beat fast as he fought down the urge to grab his tormenter by the throat.

Lishak stood and backed away. “Jakanash was a fool not to have buried you instead.”

At these words, something sparked in Zanarr’s brain. He could take all the slingshots anyone had to offer about himself, but this was different. Jakanash a fool? That was disrespect for the Chief Elder, disrespect for his father. A burning sensation tore through his mind. It tingled down his neck and arm and into his hand. It burned in his palm. It frightened him, yet made him feel stronger than he ever had before. Without thinking, he pulled his fist back then thrust it forward, loosening his fingers as it moved. He watched, fascinated, as a ball of blue light about the size of a small apple shot from his hand. It landed in the centre of Lishak’s chest.

The forest fell silent as the boy’s eyes opened wide in shock. He collapsed backwards like a felled tree, landing with a thud on the soft forest floor. He laid there, his eyes closed, his chest rising and falling, as if he slept.

Zanarr stared at him with a mixture of fear and awe. What had he just done? There had been so much power in that blue light. His power. How had he done that?

A high-pitched scream brought Zanarr’s thoughts back to reality. Lishak’s friend stood on the forest path, shrieking like a girl. Zanarr’s heart skipped a beat as he saw his older brother, Dovan, heading up the forest path from one direction and Lishak’s father from the other. Had they seen what he did? With one quick glance at the prostrate body, he leapt over a log and raced off into the trees, leaving the screeching behind him.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

I vote for 'Song of the Jikhoshi'.  That specifies and differentiates the story. 'A Forest Child' isn't bad either -- good resonances with your readership -- but much less specific.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for the extract, Kate. It looks good. 

As to the title, I am kind of torn. I agree with André that Song of the Jikoshi sounds more specific, and thus more compelling. But A Forest Cild seems to connect it better with its prequel, Treespeaker. Tough call, but I don't think you can go wrong with either of them. 

Keep me posted on progress of the sequel, please, whichever title it may carry.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a striking cover, I'm going to take a closer look. Good luck with your book!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Colin!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I have an interview up today on a British blog, Tall Tales and Short Stories (http://bit.ly/k8Uz24) about the experience of e-publishing Treespeaker. The Kindleboards get a mention!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice, Kate. 
As someone who wishes to publish indie, this was an interesting interview.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker got a very short review on Smashwords today...short, but with all the right words! 

"this is great story telling at it's finest."

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/57915

The same reader left a slightly longer review on Goodreads, too.

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/175008718


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Skate said:


> Treespeaker got a very short review on Smashwords today...short, but with all the right words!
> 
> "this is great story telling at it's finest."
> 
> ...


Yay, you're on your way, Kate!


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

That's great, Kate!!!!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I was interviewed about Treespeaker by our local newspaper last week. I've put a photo of the interview on my Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/Treespeaker It might not be the New York Times, but it's a start!


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Katie!!!! You're right - it's a start and from little acorns - what grows!!!!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Skate said:


> I was interviewed about Treespeaker by our local newspaper last week. I've put a photo of the interview on my Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/Treespeaker It might not be the New York Times, but it's a start!


Now that you're famous, Kate, will you still know us? (Sung to a Beatles tune, which one?)

Congratulations!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats, Kate!



Andre Jute said:


> Now that you're famous, Kate, will you still know us? (Sung to a Beatles tune, which one?)


 When I'm 64?


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

David M. Baum writes 


> Congrats, Kate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right you are, David. It scans better as

Now you're famous
Kate
Will you still know us?

To be sung as the limo draws up just as the end of the rolling red carpet licks over the capstone, a sea of waving hands trying to touch her hem just once.

***
BTW, it has been my observation that the provincial media can often be far more powerful in sales of print books and recorded music at least than the metro media, which many consumers find elitist and offputting.

***
It's not such a bad thing to aspire, as long as you're working towards a full bottom drawer for the day when aspiration becomes confidence.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

David, I'm glad you answered before me. I read Andre's comment this morning at about 6am and my mind went a befuddled blank!

I do seem to have sold a few books this week, mostly from iTunes, which I only know about because people have told me. In fact I have it on good, slightly disgruntled, authority that my book on an iPhone is 999 'pages'! I must be getting old. Just the thought of reading on an iPhone sends me crosseyed.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Skate said:


> Just the thought of reading on an iPhone sends me crosseyed.


LOL I sometime read on my iPhone, usually shorter pieces. 999 pages does sounds like a lot!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> LOL I sometime read on my iPhone, usually shorter pieces. 999 pages does sounds like a lot!


Easy, page by page. I think. I have no IPhone.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Skate said:


> David, I'm glad you answered before me. I read Andre's comment this morning at about 6am and my mind went a befuddled blank!
> 
> I do seem to have sold a few books this week, mostly from iTunes, which I only know about because people have told me. In fact I have it on good, slightly disgruntled, authority that my book on an iPhone is 999 'pages'! I must be getting old. Just the thought of reading on an iPhone sends me crosseyed.


At six in the morning I'm just off to read in my bath after a long day. At that stage of my day, my mind isn't just befuffled, it's absent.

Turing to your feedback from an iPhone reader, I've been noticing that shorter pieces are selling well. Perhaps there is a market for "quick reads", stories that have the form of a full novel but can be told in 20 or 25,000 words, specifically aimed at people whose devices will make them feel it is a satisfying literary meal.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

As part of the Smashwords Summer/Winter Promotion, Treespeaker will be FREE for the month of July. The code is SSWFS.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/57915


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm a guest blogger on India Drummond's blog today, telling how Treespeaker came to be written -

http://www.indiadrummond.com/2011/07/21/creation-of-a-novel-guest-katie-stewart/


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

That was fascinating, Katie!!! The birth of a novel.......


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

I've finally gotten started on Treespeaker and I'm really enjoying it.  I'll do you a review when I finish.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Ardyth said:


> I've finally gotten started on Treespeaker and I'm really enjoying it. I'll do you a review when I finish.


Thanks, Ardyth. I look forward to it.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't been doing a lot of marketing lately, due to real life getting in the way, but I've had some lovely feedback from people telling me that they're reading and enjoying Treespeaker. It's #12 on the Must Read Smashwords List on Goodreads at the moment. If you'd like to vote, here's the link!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Two fantastic five-star reviews on the same day! Both on Goodreads -

[URL=http://www.goodreads]http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/204670766[/url]

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/206974291


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Skate said:


> Two fantastic five-star reviews on the same day! Both on Goodreads -
> 
> [URL=http://www.goodreads]http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/204670766[/url]
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/206974291


Super reviews. Reviewers looking forward to a sequel: that's a hint!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice reviews.
And yes, people are looking forward to a sequel.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

David M. Baum said:


> Very nice reviews.
> And yes, people are looking forward to a sequel.


Working on it...working on it...

*Furtively wipes dust from laptop*


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

Those covers do look good sitting next to each other!!!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker has a new cover! But it's still the same great book!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker just got a great review, thoughtful and beautifully written...

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/195213416


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

A review from a freelance editor... 5/5 for grammar. Not bad for an Indie!

http://starlitreading.blogspot.com/2011/10/treespeaker-by-katie-w-stewart.html


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Skate said:


> A review from a freelance editor... 5/5 for grammar. Not bad for an Indie!
> 
> http://starlitreading.blogspot.com/2011/10/treespeaker-by-katie-w-stewart.html


Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, David.

I just received another four star review over on Goodreads! http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/186631972

Those of you hanging out for the sequel will be pleased to know that I'm actually doing some writing, though at the moment it seems to be two steps forward and one step back. What seems to work in the light of day, keeps me awake all night with its obvious impossibility! But it is progressing!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've just been interviewed about Treespeaker by J.A Beard at his Riftwatcher blog. I go into how the book came to be written and the difficulty in categorising it into any particular fantasy sub-genre.

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/12/dream-of-great-tree-interview-with.html


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Someone has just named Treespeaker as one of his two "best reads of the year" and I'm on Cloud 9!

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/24457.html


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Wonderful news! There is no better feeling than seeing a reader love your work.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker is featured on The Indie Spotlight today - http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=8746

It also has a brand spanking new 5 star review! Everything's happening at once! 

http://www.amazon.com/review/R346QZEJWQBCJL


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

That's great news!

Sequels...sigh...got to get on that myself.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker just received a very long, very detailed review from a reader in the UK. She posted it on both Amazon UK and Goodreads. -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2QLTTGUB01HWJ

It has given me some things to think about while I'm completing the sequel!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

To celebrate the first anniversary of the publication of Treespeaker on April 20th (where did that time go?), I've reduced the price to 99c from now until the publication of its sequel, 'Song of the Jikhoshi' - however long that takes.

http://www.amazon.com/Treespeaker-ebook/dp/B004XDBOJG

Time to party!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I just got a delightful five-star review from 'BudgieBrain' on Amazon UK.

" You know a book is good when you're already visualizing the story within a few pages. This book crept into my imagination so quickly and so strongly and it's still there."

See more at http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2111VMQCHST1X


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Skate said:


> I just got a delightful five-star review from 'BudgieBrain' on Amazon UK.
> 
> " You know a book is good when you're already visualizing the story within a few pages. This book crept into my imagination so quickly and so strongly and it's still there."
> 
> See more at http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2111VMQCHST1X


Be cool, Katie. Pretend your et reviews that incisive and flattering every day, for each of your books. Heh-heh.

For that clever reader to go by the monicker "Budgiebrain" is the height of understatement!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Andre Jute said:


> Be cool, Katie. Pretend your et reviews that incisive and flattering every day, for each of your books. Heh-heh.
> 
> For that clever reader to go by the monicker "Budgiebrain" is the height of understatement!


I've had some very nice reviews lately, Andre. I'm pretty lucky to get such great review writers as readers! As for "BudgieBrain" - my daughter called her budgie the Korean word for 'smart'. Maybe they both know something we don't?


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

In a lovely surprise today, I found out that Treespeaker has been award the 'Indie Book of the Day Award' by the people on this site - http://indiebookoftheday.com/

I hadn't heard of them before, but I'm presuming they're new as this is only the fourth award. So I've got a shiny new badge for my website and a lovely certificate to put up on my wall, to remind me on my bad days that my writing has earned somebody's appreciation.

This is the page for the book on the site: http://indiebookoftheday.com/treespeaker-by-katie-w-stewart/ . There's a lovely short review telling why they chose it, too.

It has made my day.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker is sitting in the Top 100 bestselling 'Fairy Tales' on Amazon UK at the moment. Fairy Tales seems to be Amazon UK's translation of the US 'Mythology', but it's sitting in with plenty of other great books I wouldn't consider to be fairy tales either, so I'm not complaining.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/362278031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last#4

For those looking for the sequel, it is coming, I promise. I'm doing edits of what I've finished because I discovered a major plot hole as I reached the end. Then I'll write the last few chapters and get it to Amazon, I promise. I've been working on the cover, too. You can see a couple of my ideas on my Facebook page -

https://www.facebook.com/Treespeaker


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

Skate said:


> Treespeaker is sitting in the Top 100 bestselling 'Fairy Tales' on Amazon UK at the moment. Fairy Tales seems to be Amazon UK's translation of the US 'Mythology', but it's sitting in with plenty of other great books I wouldn't consider to be fairy tales either, so I'm not complaining.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/362278031/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last#4
> 
> ...


That's such wonderful news, Katie! I meant to buy my daughter one of your books, only to discover she already has a couple on her Kindle.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

There are five star reviews and there are five star reviews and this one left me doing a happy dance!

"One to read again."
http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R167E239Q15RVJ

They don't come much better than that.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker is a Bargain Book on Ereader News Today at the moment. So far it has jumped to #1697 in the Best Seller Rankings and is #19 in Mythical Fantasy and #36 in Epic Fantasy. I'm enjoying the ride while it lasts!

Only 99c if you want to check it out!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/kindle-daily-deal-bargain-and-free-kindle-books-for-11-7-12/6721053/


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

A five star review of Treespeaker on Goodreads yesterday by 'Ignite'. She described it on a thread as a 'stonkingly good read'!

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/473677386


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Finally! I am working on the final edits to "Song of the Jikhoshi" (Treespeaker II) and plan to have it up on Amazon for the second anniversary of the publication of Treespeaker, which is just over a week away! Eeeeeek! 

To celebrate, I've reduced the price of Treespeaker from $3.99 to 99c. So if you want a bargain - now's your chance! 

http://www.amazon.com/Treespeaker-ebook/dp/B004XDBOJG


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

Skate said:


> Finally! I am working on the final edits to "Song of the Jikhoshi" (Treespeaker II) and plan to have it up on Amazon for the second anniversary of the publication of Treespeaker, which is just over a week away! Eeeeeek!
> 
> To celebrate, I've reduced the price of Treespeaker from $3.99 to 99c. So if you want a bargain - now's your chance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Treespeaker-ebook/dp/B004XDBOJG


Way to go, Katie! Congratulations.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm getting a big red warning that this topic hasn't been posted to for at least 120 days! That's terribly remiss of me because in that 120 days, so much has happened!

The big news is that Treespeaker is now available in paperback! It was a great thrill to get my first copy, despite the fact that it has been out as an ebook for two-and-a-half years. It's now available on Amazon, Book Depository, Barnes & Noble and probably a whole lot more stores that I haven't discovered yet and is priced at $14.00 or thereabouts, depending on where you go.

Here's the Amazon link - http://www.amazon.com/Treespeaker-1-Katie-W-Stewart/dp/1491039663


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

I loved your "Mark Of The Dragon Queen" and I have the others on my Kindle. Good luck with your promotion.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Saffron! 

Yes, promotion is such fun. Not.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker is FREE for the rest of today (ie 9th Feb). At the moment it's #177 Free in Kindle Store, #1 in Metaphysical and #21 in Science Fiction & Fantasy. If you enjoy a good read (it has 4.7 stars on Amazon), why not get it now?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XDBOJG


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker is FREE once again, until the end of July.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XDBOJG


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Just to let you know that Treespeaker is FREE once again from today until the 8th.


----------

